# Quick question pertaining to something I read.



## hooligan8403 (Jul 17, 2012)

Im readin the Complete Joy of Homebrewing 3rd edition and I have a question. Im getting a homebrew quit that has two ale pails and lids on both of them along with airlocks. I assumed this was a closed system because your sealing everything up but from what I read a bucket is an open fermentation. Im kind of confused as to whats what. Any guidance would be appreciated as Im getting ready to start my first brew this week after picking everything up on Wed.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 17, 2012)

Pails that seal and have an airlock are closed fermenters.


~Martin


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok thats what I thought was just confused by the books use of the word bucket constantly for open fermentator. Now Im happier as I dont need to spend another $20-$30 on a carboy right away.


----------



## diesel (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooligan,

Glad to hear you are gonna start brewing.  I learned a tun from the Joy of Homebrewing 3rd edition.  If you get anything from that book just remember one thing.  Don't worry, have a homebrew, or in your case pickup a six pack of something good to drink during your first brew.  The second thing is make sure you are as clean as possible.

I used the cleaner that came in the kit and soaked everything in the sink along with a cookie sheet.  I placed all of the stuff I cleaned onto the cookie sheet so it would stay sterile. 

Just curious, what type of beer are you going to brew?

oh ya.. I made the weizenboch partial recipe from that book and it was great!

Good luck!! Lets hear how it went.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jul 17, 2012)

Diesel said:


> Hooligan,
> 
> Glad to hear you are gonna start brewing.  I learned a tun from the Joy of Homebrewing 3rd edition.  If you get anything from that book just remember one thing.  Don't worry, have a homebrew, or in your case pickup a six pack of something good to drink during your first brew.  The second thing is make sure you are as clean as possible.
> 
> ...


My first beer will be a brown ale. Going to make something the wife can enjoy as well because Im trying to get her into more types of beers. Going to start with probably either a kit for something close to a newcastle which I know she likes or one of the brown ale recipes from the book in the beginner-intermediate area.


----------



## diesel (Jul 18, 2012)

Well good luck.. I am sure she will like the brew.  And welcome to an new addiction.  Because once you start brewing your own beer I don't think you will stop.

I haven't .

later.


----------



## big casino (Jul 18, 2012)

just becareful with the plastic fermentors, if they get scratches they can harbor bacteria, so be careful cleaning them


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> just becareful with the plastic fermentors, if they get scratches they can harbor bacteria, so be careful cleaning them


 Yeah Iv read and heard that so Iv grabbed some non abbrasive cleaning supplies.


----------



## signalguys (Jul 19, 2012)

You may experience blow over using only a 5 gallon pail for a primary. If you are going to brew often, I would suggest getting a 6.5 gallon carboy so you have more headroom during primary. If you can afford it, stay away from plastic carboys, not worth the risk of scratches.

Chris


----------



## signalguys (Jul 19, 2012)

You may experience blow over using only a 5 gallon pail for a primary. If you are going to brew often, I would suggest getting a 6.5 gallon carboy so you have more headroom during primary. If you can afford it, stay away from plastic carboys, not worth the risk of scratches.

Chris


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jul 20, 2012)

Signalguys said:


> You may experience blow over using only a 5 gallon pail for a primary. If you are going to brew often, I would suggest getting a 6.5 gallon carboy so you have more headroom during primary. If you can afford it, stay away from plastic carboys, not worth the risk of scratches.
> Chris


I plan to get one in a few months if all goes according to plan since I'm thinking of lagering when the weather is cooler here. The pails that came in my kit seem to have a pretty good amount of head room between the 5 gal mark and the lid. Just know Ill need to get a few more accessories to go with it as well.


----------

